
Browser-based circuit simulator - alsothings
http://www.neuroproductions.be/logic-lab/
======
revelation
Browser-based here means the browser has the complex duty of delegating all
control to the Flash plugin.

------
Davertron
I actually thought you were talking about this: <https://www.circuitlab.com/>

I just came across it the other day, and though I haven't played with it a ton
yet, it seems like an extremely useful tool for learning about electronic
circuits.

~~~
aidenn0
That is the best online schematic tool I have ever seen, hands down.
Bookmarking now.

------
alisnic
It's in flash, duh. (I don't mean to sound like an asshole, but nowadays
something done in flash is not something done in the browser)

------
rlpb
Also see: <http://falstad.com/circuit/> (Java applet)

~~~
jsdalton
Another one: <http://logic.ly/demo/>

~~~
tyw
Company I work for also just soft-launched <http://www.partsim.com> into this
space about a week ago. No browser plugins needed I believe.

------
bitJericho
Delightful. I made this!

<http://www.neuroproductions.be/logic-lab/index.php?id=9342>

~~~
arjn
Cool, now i'm a gonna try and reduce the number of components to do the same
...

------
talmir
Its a interesting site :) However I couldnt figure out how to connect one
output to two inputs.

~~~
chloraphil
Look under the "Extras" category. There's a 1 to 3 "splitter".

------
chewxy
So.. it's like a nerfed version of LabView

